# Iron Warriors Warsmith Incarnations and Iron warriors army conversions



## Tolethmemnos (Aug 9, 2010)

Lo folks, just thought I would share a couple of conversion pieces as part of my Iron warriors warhammer 40,000 army. The first is the image of my Iron warriors warsmith in terminator armour sporting a full servo harness. And the second is my Iron warriors Daemon prince after he has pleased his masters well enough to gain the notice of the chaos gods.

More to come soon after are other conversion for the Iron warriors army.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice conversions. I don't particularly care for iron warriors, but yours may have changed my mind. Keep up the good work. +rep!


----------



## Tolethmemnos (Aug 9, 2010)

To answer a question I had via notes: The Daemon Prince has the legs and bits from a Canoptek Spider attatched to him, Note the upper wings and mouth. Also in his lower back over his legs as I will update a picture soon are two armour plating parts off of the spider, Wouldn't have thought a daemon prince would go into battle without protecting their rear!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh I wish we could still use the Kai Gun. IWs miss it


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the daemon prince might have tied in a little better with the lord model if instead of wings he had servo arms, or more developed daemonic-servo arms with thrusters built in.


----------

